# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Bridge the technology gap

## Jim Barnette

For those wishing to bridge the technology gap between the lane and the dispensary, check out the industry leading CyberEYES Digital Dispensing Solution at www.cyber-imaging.com.

----------


## Judy Canty

What is your relationship with this company?

----------


## HarryChiling

> For those wishing to bridge the technology gap between the lane and the dispensary, check out the industry leading CyberEYES Digital Dispensing Solution at www.cyber-imaging.com.


Most lanes operate using technology from the turn of last century, phoropters?  It's liek saying upgrade you car to the new model with WHEELS.

----------


## chip anderson

Harry: 

 Lots of dem ole wheels wuz a whole lot more solid and better built.

Chip

----------


## optigrrl

Will it interface with DVI or do the labs all have to subscribe to a specific interface or software program?

----------


## Steve Machol

Advertising belongs in the Marketplace forum, not here. Same goes for this post:

http://www.optiboard.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33826

----------


## Jim Barnette

Optigrrl,

The technology is designed to interface with any SQL based progeam.

JB

----------


## Roy R. Ferguson

I posted this in the other forum.  The unit we paid for over two years ago is still on backorder.

Roy

----------

